# 5th Annual London Fragfest - 2017



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

London Fragfest - Saturday, May 13th, 2017

londonfragfest.ca

Confirmed Vendors:

01. Salty Cracker Frags
02. JT Custom Acrylics
03. BigShowFrags
04. Kaotic Aquatics
05. MAST
06. Sustainable Marine Canada
07. GTAReef
08. Home Grown Frags
09. JellyFish Direct
10. In2Deep
11. iKorals
12. Reef Ontario
13. FragCave
14. Kraken's Cove
...more vendors and info to come.

Same great location as previous years.

Date: Saturday May 13th, 2017
Address: 7097 Kilbourne Road, London, Ontario, N6P 1R2
Cost will be $5 at the door, Children under 12 free with adult admission.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What happened with the April shows???


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Hall was booked through April as of November last year, so it got bumped to May this year. Even most of May was booked except May 2 4 weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This sucks dude!!! I'm gonna have to totally pass 
By this time in May it's already warm and the family is out doing "other things"

Good luck!!


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear you might not make it down this year. 

You never know with weather now, it may still snow that weekend lol

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am so pleased the date moved, now it will not interfere with the Durham event in April. Two months, two events for me.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Update...still working on many more raffle prizes from affiliates and wrapping up the details with a few other companies. Most vendors also offer gift certificates to their table to raffle off as well. Just 2 tables left.

londonfragfest.ca


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure if you have checked out the list lately. All the tables are full as of the last addition was Reef Addiction out of Whitby, Ontario. Yes, 22 tables booked with a great mix of dry goods and live stock. If there is a retailer you work with, ask about pick up at fragfest and save the shipping. Great time to get some salt. I also heard there may be a full line of Aquaforest available at the show for those interested. The raffle page has some updates as well!

Check out the link below for all the details. http://londonfragfest.thefragtank.ca/

01. Canada Corals
02. thefragtank.ca
03. Big Show Frags
04. JT Custom Acrylics
05. Aquarium Depot
06. Reef Ontario
07. iKorals
08. Sustainable Marine Canada
09. Polyp Lab
10. Reef Nutrient
11. MAST
12. Frag Cave
13. Krakens Cove
14. Kaotic Aquatics
15. Home Grown Frags
16. Boss Frags
17. Jellyfish Direct
18. In2Deep
19. Reef Addiction
20. Reef Escape
21. GTA Reef
22. Crazy4Coral (outside trailer)


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Hello All, 

Appreciate the invite and looking forward to attending the event this year!
Canada Corals has donated $200 in gift certificates to add to the fun.
We'll be bringing coral and a variety of dry goods that you can currently find at the store (AF, Seachem, RedSea, AlgaGen to name a few).

Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces!

Rob


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone want to carpool? I'm in Mississauga near Square One and wouldnt mind sharing a ride with others


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

*car pool*

Sorry twobytwo...I'll be loaded up with stuff for the show and a few staff.
Hopefully all works out, R


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww, thanks Rob. I didn't think any of the sponsors would have shared a trip! You're probably heading out earlier than I'd want anyway 

I actually have a car... just the 2 hour ride goes a little better with a co-pilot or two to pass the time, team up for package deals, etc.... 

-Noah


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Sealife Central has offered up a Aqualife Reverse Osmosis/Di unit 4-stage to be raffled off. To top that off, they are offering a 15% discount on in stock livestock as well for patrons of Fragfest. At this years Fragfest you will be getting a admission bracelet that will get you the discount when you go over to see Linda or Gary at SeaLife Central


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Is it me, or does it feel like there's not a lot of excitement about this show?
Who's going?
Or am I going to win all the raffle prizes???
See ya all there tomorrow!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Is it me, or does it feel like there's not a lot of excitement about this show?
> Who's going?
> Or am I going to win all the raffle prizes???
> See ya all there tomorrow!!


Plenty of excitement on the other forum.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

And across several Facebook pages. This year it is also cross posted to a lot of other places. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Or am I going to win all the raffle prizes???


Only if you pry them out of MY hands after winning them. Hmmmm

Obviously gift cards, The Kessil Light, Polyp Lab stuff, Big Show's Prize (LRS!), That Fluval Aquarium, Reef Nutrition stuff... I don't need an Apex, but why not...

Whatevers left you can have


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

*more free stuff*

Well, to add to the pile of freebies and discounts: The first 10 customers to make coral purchases of over $50 at the Canada Corals booth tomorrow will receive a free 5kg bucket of AquaForest Reef Salt ($25.00 retail value).

We've also donated $200 in gift certificates to be raffled off.

Lots to win!

Have a safe drive to London tomorrow all,
Rob


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably the event of the year! Thank everyone for all the hard work organizing this frag fest.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

10 hours till lift off. See everyone there. Kaotic Aquatics.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Packing most my car right now. I will be up at 6 and out the door by 7 so I can be there to open the doors and start setting up. Having a slight panic attack lol

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*london show*

i am agreeing with Cheryl here , not much activity all over the facebook feeds 
also adds to my declining site action .no reports of how the show went , who got what the excitement of how the show was who won what , and most of all how there new additions look in there tanks 
remembers guys and gals pics or its not true ......

cheers

happy mothers day to all


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok Tom,
Here's the big news from the show. If you want to win any raffle draws, get twobytwo to buy your tickets. He knows the secrets. Last year he won two draws, and this year he won two draws.........

Other than that, the show was very busy. Needs a bigger space next year.
I got some nice pieces, prices were good.

What was odd for me was I stopped by Canada Corals around 2:30 and there was a free box of salt for the first 10 people who spend 50.00 or more still available. Which means less than 10 people had spent more than 50.00 before I got there.

The show needs to run longer than 3 hours. It was rushed for us, and with the crowds, was hard to get through everything in 2 hours as we showed up at 1 and raffles started at 2:15ish and then people were packing down right at 3

But I like frag shows, as it's easy shopping with so many vendors in one place.
So I will come back, and hope the show gets bigger!

Shout out to Big Show for the free popcorn. Wish there was a food vendor. Or at least water.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank u*

Thanks cheryl great info ..


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Good show!

For the record, Crayon, it was 2 years ago. I had to miss last year  And my secret is just to wager your tickets on things you really want rather spreading them around to every bag.

Yes bigger space!!! Would fit more vendors and I wouldn't have bumped into so many people! Though the Crazy4Coral trailer outside was nice, I bought some inverts from them.

I stopped by Canada Corals. Grr, I walked by when I first walked in and saw an orange Sun Coral and a Black one. Had to go to the washroom after to 2 hour drive. Came back, and the orange one was gone - so I got the black one and a small neon Hammer - got some salt.

Walked around and saw other people I know/like. Alex had nice corals, Thang sold me a bright goldish torch, Vic had some cool clowns with him. Bigshow had inverts and popcorn! I bough an acan from him but regret not getting one of tiny heads of the aussie gold/purple torch. If anyone is coming through Hamilton, lemme know! Oh and I renewed my MAST membership - got a wristband that supposedly had a discount at some vendors, but none that I noticed.

But yes, it was like as soon as the raffles were done, the show was shutting down. I think I walked outside for a moment at 3pm and when I came back in, half the vendors were shut down. They really should wait till 4 as theres stragglers or people that needed the whole show of contemplating if their wife will kill them for bringing home some cherry (expensive) pieces.

Briefly about the prizes: they were great! I don't want to seem ungrateful, but the $ prizes at some vendors who are simply hobbyists should be adjusted - it really should be a frag pack that they set aside until its won. I had a $ card for a vendor that was a hobbyist but by 3pm when the raffle was done, he just had a couple zoas and a monti - not really much selection. I would have preferred a nice frag pack instead of picking at the leftovers as everyone around me is shutting down.

Outside of that, heres a pic of what I got. In the Coral QT right now. Clockwise from bottom left:
Black sun coral
Black sun coral (I got excited and bought from 2 different vendors lol)
Green Purple Acan
Yellow Torch
Big purple torch
Zoa - Zoa - Zoa (Tom come get them)
Flourescent Green/yellow Hammer
Rainbow Acan
Orange leptoseris










PS anyone have tips for Black sun coral? I haven't seen it open up yet - I understand they can be delicate, but want to give them a good shot.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Great feedback. Thank you.

Looking back&#8230;

This was the first time I organized London Fragfest. It was very overwhelming at times, but worth every minute. I would like to start out by thanking Glenn Burgess of Sutton Realty who has laid solid ground work with previous shows, helping pave the way for yet another amazing year. We brought a whole new group of vendors and companies to the show. It was great to see all the positive feedback and support from companies looking to grow the hobby in the area. One thing for sure, we will be looking at a larger venue next year. We had just over 300 people come this year which is the most we have ever had. After expenses (exact numbers are still being worked out) thanks to everyone supporting the event, I will be cutting a check for approximately $2000 to Ronald McDonald House.

Thank you to the volunteers who helped by selling admission bracelets and raffle tickets throughout the show. Also thank you to Lindsey for manning the donation tank for thefragtank.ca while I was otherwise occupied. All of them did an amazing job and I could not be more grateful for their help.

There was a huge amount of support from companies that we had not had in the past. I would like to start by thanking Betty Vinson of MAST Canada and Ian Bell of Sustainable Marine Canada. They really helped out by stepping up and opening doors to several companies. They provided the stepping stones to working with these companies even more in the future. We had the pleasure of having several special guests. Ryan Nash of Farm Boy Reef came for his first year and was blown away at the support this hobby has in Ontario. I personally have been following his 700 gallon Phoenix build on his YouTube channel. I also was introduced to Phil Gilbert of Polyp Labs. I recently have been using their products to feed my reef, Ryan Nash does as well. Anyone who knows me, knows that I only recommend things that I use on my own tanks.

We had some new companies present as well. Bashsea was there with some of their extremely high end aquarium equipment. They have an amazing line of sumps that left me drooling. Right now you can order their products through Ian at Sustainable Marine Canada. We also had some amazing support from Reef Wholesale who provided a ton of products for the raffle. They filled baskets full of Piscene Energetics Inc.. There was also an amazing pack of just about every Reef Nutrition product available on the market. It made me wish I could put raffle tickets in myself. For the first year we had additional support from Neptune Apex who provided an Apex Jr, Canada Corals who provided $200 in gift cards, Reef Supplies who provided $150 in gift cards, J&L Aquatics who provided a Glamorca Gyre Water Pump. Bigshow Frags really stepped up the raffle items by providing a Fauna Marin Balling Salts Starter Set and other items. Fluval even provided a AIO Evo aquarium this year. Sealife Central as well as Bulk Reef Supply each provided RO/DI units. The list goes on, several vendors also provided gift cards to their tables. I did make the mistake about not getting all the winners names. We did try and get photos of all the winners. They will be posted on the site in the coming week. If you did win, please send me an email to [email protected] so that I can post your name with the photo as they get posted. I have contacted the winners of the Apex Jr and the few other items where the winner was not present. So far I left voicemails and I am looking forward to hearing back from them soon. Stephen won the Fauna Marin Balling Salts, Trevor Rae won the Apex Jr (if anyone knows him, please have him contact me, his phone rings for a while with no voicemail) and Chris won the Glamorca Gyre Water Pump.

In closing, thank you to everyone who attended and supported the show. It is the support of not only the vendors and companies, but also the hobbiests who share their knowledge and experiences with each other, that make gatherings such as this an amazing experience. Next year we will be looking at bringing the show up to yet another level and I hope that all of you will be there again.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Since I originally typed this I have been in contact with all the not present winners other then Trevor. All their items will be shipped in the coming days. 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*great info*

great info and thanks for taking the time for the detailed report , its nice to see the what happened at the show and nice to see that u are donating the money raised .

good job


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> Oh and I renewed my MAST membership - got a wristband that supposedly had a discount at some vendors, but none that I noticed.


If this is the admission bracelet the discount was for livestock at a shop down the road called Sealife Central.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> If this is the admission bracelet the discount was for livestock at a shop down the road called Sealife Central.


MAST members did get a seperate bracelet for their MAST discount, that will be remedied for future events. I am not sure exactly wgmhat happened there. MAST members still get discounts throughout the year from their sponsors.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

*Thank you*

Mark - fabulous job!
We thoroughly enjoyed attending this year (first time for us).
Truly a great group of people - very supportive!

All the best, Rob


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Mark - fabulous job!
> We thoroughly enjoyed attending this year (first time for us).
> Truly a great group of people - very supportive!
> 
> All the best, Rob


Thank you for coming and for also providing great raffle items. I hope one day to make it out to the store. I look forward to seeing you and your team again.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------

